# Happy Birthday Smokin for life and Gramason



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!





.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday's  ...


----------



## cman95 (Jan 4, 2008)

HEEE....HEEE Happy birthday you guys.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll have a cold one on you guy's tonite........Happy b-day!!


----------



## wilson (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday y'all !!!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday guys


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthdays Smokin and Gramason! Hope you two have a wonderful day.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 4, 2008)

Gramason and Smokin for life I hope you both have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday guys. Gramason, thanks again for the mods on the Char-Griller


----------



## badss (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy B'day guys....


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the both of you, and may your taste buds be massaged by the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## richtee (Jan 4, 2008)

Many MANY returns guys!  Have a drink on me!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot guy's and gal's. Hopefully if the weather hold up, I'll get to smoke my brisket and a chicken tomorrow, and can't forget ABT'S.


----------



## smokincowboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hapy birthday Guys. I hope you have had a great one.


----------



## gofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday guys,  I thought I saw heavy streams of Thin Blue Smoke drifting south down I-95 today.  Now I know why.  ENJOY


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## kookie (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you two.

Kookie


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Smokin' and Gramason!

Gramason... the round was top notch!!

Smokey's my pet.... fridge soup was great!

Glad i made it up!!


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the Birthday wishes, I plan on havin a smokefull weekend.


----------



## gofish (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like I need to start hanging out in HDG, MD!


----------



## monty (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mike and Lance!

Birthdays are great and the more the merrier. Live large my fellow Capricorns!

Cheers!


----------

